# Furry Fiesta 2010: November Newsletter



## furryfiesta (Nov 5, 2009)

*February 19 - 21st
Crowne Plaza Hotel North Dallas â€“ Dallas, TX
*http://www.furryfiesta.org 

2009 is rapidly disappearing. All too soon we will be getting into the holiday season, with New Years fast on its heels, and then 2010 will be upon us. There are only four months left until Furry Fiesta 2010, and only three remaining until PreRegistration closes.

 Things are picking up speed for Furry Fiestaâ€™s Staff, and here are a few key points for the 2010 Convention. This yearâ€™s theme is Space Cowboys, where we explore the concept of mixing Sci-Fi and Westerns. Weâ€™re drawing on such sources as FireFly, TriGun, Cowboy BeBop, and Bravestarr. For more information, visit the About Our Theme page on our website: http://www.furryfiesta.org/aboutourtheme



*Guests of Honor & Our 2010 Charity*
_*-    Center for Animal Rehabilitation & Education, C.A.R.E. *_
After an excellent turnout for them in 2009, C.A.R.E. returns as our 2010 selection. Operating just west of Fort Worth, C.A.R.E. is a wild life sanctuary which hosts over 50 big cats. These cats come from a variety of sources, from abuse cases to surrendered pets, even cats rescued from euthanasia as zoos close around the country. They give weekend tours to all that are interested, giving anyone the chance to see one of this creatures in a very close setting. So, come meet the people of C.A.R.E. and thank them for helping keep alive the very creatures so many of us feel a kinship with!
C.A.R.Eâ€™s website: http://www.bigcatcare.org/

_*-    Tigerwolf *_
This gentleman has been traveling the expanse of America for well over a decade now, ensuring that anyone at a furry convention who needs an internet connection has one. At no cost to those conventions fortunate enough to have his help, he lugs an entire room full of equipment along with him.
_*
-    Michele Light (Art)*_
All this time, we've had a major furry art talent in our backyard, and it's high time we honored her properly. Michele Light has agreed to be our Artist Guest of Honor for Furry Fiesta 2010, and we couldn't be happier! A well known artist who has been actively drawing anthro art for almost two decades, she has been published in works such as Katmandu and the American Journal of Anthropomorphics. 

_*-    Kyell Gold (Writing)*_
Having been a part of the furry writing scene for nearly a decade now, he's won Ursa Major awards for his novels in 2005 and 2006, and continues to write with the goal of releasing one novel-length work every year. His work tends to lean more toward the romantic fiction side, and his style improves with every book he releases, with recent works like Out of Position and Waterways proving immensely popular among the furry crowd. Come meet one of the hottest writers in the fandom!


*New in 2010:*
We have substantially expanded our Convention space this year, taking over the entire 2nd floor. This has allowed us to expand our offerings, and shift our most popular events into larger homes. The Dealerâ€™s Den has almost doubled in size, and our gaming room has grown to two rooms. In one large room, we will have console (Xbox, Wii, Playstation, etc) games, paired with our brand new LAN gaming. Tabletop and board games will be part of the Corral, our large new gathering area. The Corral will be fitted with tables to sit and socialize with your friends, draw, play cards, or just hang out!  Lastly, an all-new weekend long game will make its debut. Will you side with the Bandits or will you side with the Law? It will all come down to whoâ€™s the fastest on the draw. But, this is just a sample, there is much more to come!


*Old Favorites, Revisited*
The extremely popular PiÃ±ata Incident will happen once more, returning as our PiÃ±ata Debacle. Some Conventions try to avoid a debacle; we invite you to take part in one! Next, the Fursuit track will be back in full swing, with the ever popular parade and the Fursuit Rodeo, as well as panels on suit repair and construction. Our movie room will host a completely different lineup of features, and will include several interactive showings, including Furry Science Theater 3000. Lastly, Knotcast will return with a live late-evening recording. Itâ€™s 18 and up, so bring your ID! 



*Pre-Registration & Hotel*
_*-    Pre-Registration*_
Pre-Registration is open, and memberships for a full weekend pass start at $35. PreRegistration will end at midnight, January 31st, 2010. Membership will be $40 at the door. 

_*-    Hotel*_
Furry Fiesta is once again being held at the Crowne Plaza Hotel in Addison, TX. They have proven to be an excellent venue, with a beautiful and well-maintained hotel and a very responsive and accommodating staff. The hotel offers such amenities as a pool, hot tub/Jacuzzi, an exercise room, and comfortable, spacious rooms. Are you tired of hotels where your bed is hard as a rock? The Crowne Plaza also takes great pride in their comfortable mattresses. Also, the hotel restaurant is reasonably priced and of excellent quality.

To make hotel room reservations, call 972-246-6379 8-6pm Central, or visit the website for 24-hour access. Our group code is â€˜FURâ€™ which allows a rate of $89/night per room with a limit of 4 people per room.



*Convention Events:*
_*-    Friday & Saturday Dances! DJs Wanted & Live Performances! *_
SubLevel-03 will be making Furry Fiesta 2010 their last stop on their current tour, and will be playing live at our Saturday night concert. Last year they put on an incredible show for us! On behalf of Sublevel-03 and Furry Fiesta, we invite you to come cheer them on at the final performance of their 'Under Cover' tour. They are planning to record this show, so having a large crowd rocking along to their music would be a great addition. Come listen to good music and show your support for one of the fandomâ€™s best musical groups!
Preview their music at: http://www.sublevel3.us

Bucktown Tiger will also return to perform at 2010. As lead shopwrecker of Paw Recognize Paw Studios, Bucktown Tiger is a lyricist, keyboardist, and comedian who specializes in furry-themed hip-hop songs, voiceovers, and freestyles. Bucktown's filksongs include "Ridin' Furry", "In Da Con", and "Going To A Furcon," and he is the author and composer of 2 albums, Orange and Black: The Furst Album, and Shop Music.

Assorted DJs will provide musical entertainment late into the evenings, with Karaoke Invasion making its debut appearance in 2010. There are still DJ slots available. If interested, please email dances@furryfiesta.org.

_*-    Panel Submissions Open*_
Do you want to host a panel? Maybe youâ€™d like to talk about drawing wildlife, a genre of comics, your favorite left sock? If you have a topic youâ€™d like to host a panel on, drop an email to the Furry Fiesta Chairman with your idea, and heâ€™d be happy to listen! He can be emailed at: chairman@furryfiesta.org.

_*-    Art Submissions & Free Lunch Drawing*_
We are still looking for submissions of art for our ConBook and Calendar, as well as tidbits for used on flyers, signs and other media. As such, we are running a contest! 3 winners will be selected by random draw to have a free lunchâ€¦ on us!

To find out more and how you can enter to win, visit http://www.furryfiesta.org/conbook for the full contest guidelines. 


_*-    Dealerâ€™s Den*_
We are happy to announce that our Den is FULL and our waiting list is now open! FF2010 will have a variety of old and new faces, and as always our Artist Alley will have a shifting tide of artists to peruse.

Here are the WANTED posters for our current fugitives, who will be rounded up next February and tried for their crimes of having awesome stuff to buy.

*Repeat Offenders:*
Our Charity, C.A.R.E.
Tiffany Ross of Shivae Studios with Guest, RavenMoon
SubLevel-03
Radio Comix
MitchDLG
Laughing Rabbit Graphics
Happy Jackal Graphics
White Lightning Productions
FurPlanet
Heather Bruton
Michele Light
Dark Natasha
Diana Harlan Stein
Cowtown Country Woodcrafts

*New to the WANTED List:*
BushyCat
AnimeCat from Studio Neko-Neko
Lagarto's Lamination & Leatherworks
Ferret from Rhatagraphics Press
WoLf -n- Critter's
Wolf Kidd from Lobo Loco Enterprises
Dook
Razz!


----------



## smiquiton (Nov 5, 2009)

Good work !
Very cool, looking great so far. Keep going, I wanna see it finished!


----------

